# MOSCOW | ZILART Tower | 150m | 40 fl | U/C



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

A new project from Asymptote for Moscow ZIL redevelopment


Gre4ko said:


> Проект башни-доминанты на ЗИЛе. Новый маркер на реке от американцев asymptote architecture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*UPD April 2021













ЖК «Зиларт, ZILART TOWER (Дом 9)» | Официальный сайт | Группа ЛСР‎


Официальный сайт застройщика компании «Группа ЛСР», ведущего строительство жилого комплекса «Зиларт, ZILART TOWER (Дом 9)» в Москве и Московской области.




www.lsr.ru




*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Would have been so beautiful without that box thing. Now it just looks weird.


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Time to revive this topic 























ЖК «Зиларт, ZILART TOWER (Дом 9)» | Официальный сайт | Группа ЛСР‎


Официальный сайт застройщика компании «Группа ЛСР», ведущего строительство жилого комплекса «Зиларт, ZILART TOWER (Дом 9)» в Москве и Московской области.




www.lsr.ru
























Прогулялся по бывшему заводу ЗИЛ


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

*7.5





















*


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

*22.5














*


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

*8.8














*


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

*25.9







*


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Almost topped out


----------

